# First babies



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

I have 2 breeding pairs, and one getting ready, her name is venus and she has layed 8 eggs, and candling reveled only 4 are going to hatch, the first is due to hatch on new years eve, and im so exited!:grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, 8 eggs! That's a lot. 4 is a good number of chicks, the parents are going to be very busy!  Congrats!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats  it would be nice if it did hatch new years eve and I like the name Venus


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

an egg is cracking!!! But the problem is, now she laid 10 eggs... I think its because of the street light shining into the box, causing the other two to be laid, but we are solving that!!! my other pairs are also in the boxes talking...:wf cinnamon:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so exciting!


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

The second pair have been in the box alot....


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

oh my goodness! 6 are viable! And one is about to hatch! (almost black when candled)earl:


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow!! Thats so exciting!! Congratulations!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

earl:thank you so much! I will only be able to keep one.... And I will tame it so nani has a friend when he's out (hes my only tame teil)


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! He was born today, the mom was laying on the nest and you could just see his little head and the cracked shell!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha congratulations!


----------



## ErikaPSantana (Nov 20, 2013)

so exciting! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats  it's great that you are going to be keeping one


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

OMG! Congrats!


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

earl:She is in there all day and night and Hercules brings her food and watches the nest. They will become great parents. I will be sure to get pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Feb 26, 2014)

how are your babys tiel any phots?


----------

